# Charges for 24" snow



## DFLS

Yeah this subject has probably been beaten to death but I couldn't find answers in search so here it goes.

We got 22 to 24 inches this last storm. I do 46 driveways and 2 lots. Every one of my customers had a push by 10 AM Wednesday morning and it was still snowing 1 to 2" per hour at that time. So they could get out of their driveways and get 20 feet up the road and get stuck. I managed to go back to everyone a second time by Midnight. Most roads were not even finished by that time. Next morning (Thursday) I went around again to clear the road snow from the driveway curtains, make mailboxes accessible, clear 2 hydrants, and make a few drives a little wider. That's 3 trips for every customer, about 26 hrs. in the truck for me and 20 hours for helpers shoveling.

Triple regular price is what I am thinking at this time, plus extras like hydrants and back decks.

Sound good to everyone??

Some videos from 12/27/10 storm: 




I'll have video from 1/12/11 soon...


----------



## diesel dust

Good luck getting triple we got 20" I'm charging double and they still b*tch


----------



## bristolturf

I agree I think you will have a hard time getting tripple seeing as on the third visit you just did some clean up work. You should get 2 most certainly and then just a minimum charge for that third visit. How do you have it set up with your clients, as far as your agreement? We bill each visit based on the amount of snow on the ground. Say we get 18" of snow, and the base price is $30/push up to 6" after that its 40% up to 12" and anything over 12" is billed hourly at 65$/hour with a one hour minimum. So if I went in the am and pushed 6" Id get 30$ plus then another $42 for the afternoon push totaling $72 for the storm.


----------



## vmj

2 - 6" one plowing i bill $30 6 - 10" im there twice so i bill out another $30 (two plowings) If i have to go back because it was syill snowing to clean up i charge out half of diveway rate..


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

We plow each time we get 6" of snow. But it would probably be hard to plow everything 4x. Some would get done 4x, others probably only 2.


----------



## captadamnj

What's in their contract?


----------



## DFLS

captadamnj;1196717 said:


> What's in their contract?


I never had contracts and have only had 2 customers complain in 15 years. One of those customers eventually came back when they could not find another dependable service. My rates are a base price for up to 6" then an additional amount per inch for every inch over 6". This method has always worked well, but the most snow I have ever plowed was 18". For this storm the small $30 driveways would be $30 + (18" X $6 = $108) = total of $138. Larger more involved driveways with circles, triple garages, etc. have a bigger per inch add on. So a large drive with a base price of $112 I usually add $19 per inch over 6". This storm would be $112 + ($18" x $19 = $342) for a total of $451. Every base price in between has a per inch charge which effectively doubles the base price at 12" and triples it at 18" and would 4x the price at 24". Since this formula is producing some steep prices for 24" snow, I thought I would be more fair to just triple my base prices.

Many of my customers need to be out early and I have always been there for them. Funny that sometimes they can get out of their driveways but end up getting stuck in the street.

Remember that I shovel clean in front of every garage, shovel the front walk ( or both front and side) and any town sidewalks too. Lots of plow guys I see just get as close as possible and don't even get out of the truck. Their customers are left with a mound of snow up against the garage doors.


----------



## captadamnj

Then triple sounds like a good deal from the customer perspective, assuming they otherwise understand the rate structure as you described it.


----------



## Maleko

I have a set fee up to 10 inches. Then its 35 dollars an inch after that. This is for my commercial accounts though.

Drive ways i charge every 6 inches. So i was able to charge 4 times for this storm.


----------



## swtiih

I think charging them 3x their normal rate would seem very reasonable and fair. Some will probably protest. Curious to some of the responses you get and overall outcome. You definetly want to be compensated for your very hard work and long hours.


----------



## rtm038

Your pricing is similar to what I used to do when I did driveways. If I were you, I'd charge them double and note on the bill that the 3rd visit was a courtesy visit to clean-up and would be free of charge. Throwing them this "free" 3rd visit will A: Make it hard for them to complain about the bill, since you're only charging them for 2 of the 3 visits and B: It will probably make them feel as though they are getting a good deal and you're a fair person to deal with. 

I always looked at customer retention, rather than actual profits. You can always make an adjustment here to or there to make a profit or make up for a lost profit, but you can't "make" customers. These days it's too easy for people to go somewhere else and sometimes you have to make a little less (not go into the red mind you) for the good of your overall business.


----------



## Dr Who

rtm038;1197797 said:


> Your pricing is similar to what I used to do when I did driveways. If I were you, I'd charge them double and note on the bill that the 3rd visit was a courtesy visit to clean-up and would be free of charge. Throwing them this "free" 3rd visit will A: Make it hard for them to complain about the bill, since you're only charging them for 2 of the 3 visits and B: It will probably make them feel as though they are getting a good deal and you're a fair person to deal with.
> 
> I always looked at customer retention, rather than actual profits. You can always make an adjustment here to or there to make a profit or make up for a lost profit, but you can't "make" customers. These days it's too easy for people to go somewhere else and sometimes you have to make a little less (not go into the red mind you) for the good of your overall business.


I agree, throw in the 3rd as free, people love to get free stuff, no matter what it cost them!

I am screwed if we get 12 inches, as my contract says 1-12 one price, good thing we never get that amount and have not for about 20 years,and I have no contracts with resy drives...

if we got 24", I do not think anyone would have there drives cleaned, they would just stay at home, the city would be shut down anyway and if you were cought out driving I bet you would get arested


----------



## Dr Who

DFLS;1196855 said:


> Remember that I shovel clean in front of every garage, shovel the front walk ( or both front and side) and any town sidewalks too. Lots of plow guys I see just get as close as possible and don't even get out of the truck. Their customers are left with a mound of snow up against the garage doors.


I do the same thing most of the time, I charge 25 for most drives, I try to get 10 more to do the walks, but usually I get the eye roll, so I just include the house walk with the push, I don't do the city walk unless they pay the extra 10, and so far..no one has paid. I guess they don't realize that if someone falls on that walk, its there liability..Oh wait, I guess its mine since I was paid to clear there snow...Huh, I wonder about that, since they did not want it done......

You know, the sidewalks I can see charging extra, but the snow in front of the garage door, that is just stupid to leave, what is the point? its not that hard to go clear it then drag back..


----------



## Plowtoy

DFLS;1196855 said:


> I never had contracts and have only had 2 customers complain in 15 years. One of those customers eventually came back when they could not find another dependable service. My rates are a base price for up to 6" then an additional amount per inch for every inch over 6". This method has always worked well, but the most snow I have ever plowed was 18". For this storm the small $30 driveways would be $30 + (18" X $6 = $108) = total of $138. Larger more involved driveways with circles, triple garages, etc. have a bigger per inch add on. So a large drive with a base price of $112 I usually add $19 per inch over 6". This storm would be $112 + ($18" x $19 = $342) for a total of $451. Every base price in between has a per inch charge which effectively doubles the base price at 12" and triples it at 18" and would 4x the price at 24". Since this formula is producing some steep prices for 24" snow, I thought I would be more fair to just triple my base prices.
> 
> Many of my customers need to be out early and I have always been there for them. Funny that sometimes they can get out of their driveways but end up getting stuck in the street.
> 
> Remember that I shovel clean in front of every garage, shovel the front walk ( or both front and side) and any town sidewalks too. Lots of plow guys I see just get as close as possible and don't even get out of the truck. Their customers are left with a mound of snow up against the garage doors.


Seriously, NO Contract??? I would reconsider because someday after and event like you had they are not going to want to pay that bill and there's nothing that says they have to. I have a 2 inch trigger and if its at all possible I have trucks out at an inch and a half to stay on top of them. If we were to get a 20 inch snowfall I would hopefully have plowed each account 10 times.


----------



## DFLS

Maleko;1196928 said:


> I have a set fee up to 10 inches. Then its 35 dollars an inch after that. This is for my commercial accounts though.
> 
> Drive ways i charge every 6 inches. So i was able to charge 4 times for this storm.


I wonder if I charge enough for my commercials.

I have 2 lots. 2 commercial buildings each with 5 big garage doors and several regular doors (for people), the lot is a dogwood "L" shape around 2 sides of the building. The long side is 30' wide and 150' long and the back parking area is 75 X 75. There is a loading dock that has to be partly shoveled because the truck can't get into it. Does $80 for 6" and then add $14 per inch over 6 inches sound right?


----------



## DFLS

Plowtoy;1197857 said:


> Seriously, NO Contract??? I would reconsider because someday after and event like you had they are not going to want to pay that bill and there's nothing that says they have to. I have a 2 inch trigger and if its at all possible I have trucks out at an inch and a half to stay on top of them. If we were to get a 20 inch snowfall I would hopefully have plowed each account 10 times.


 Most of my customers are referrals and have come to me because others could not provide consistent service. 1/2 are working professionals that need to be out early and 1/2 are retired that worry about emergency access to their house. Most are 12+ year customers. They all know the pricing system. Most are lawn service customers also.

I will , however, be using contracts for new customers from now on. Just to be safe and spell everything out and have it documented.


----------



## DFLS

captadamnj;1196926 said:


> Then triple sounds like a good deal from the customer perspective, assuming they otherwise understand the rate structure as you described it.


I busted my arse to get everyone done early then do them a second time asap after the heavy snow stopped. 21 hours straight. Then a few hrs. sleep and off again the next morning to do the particulars ( which was equivalent to plowing a little 3 inch snowfall). So in my head the triple makes perfect sense and gives everyone a break from what the actual price would be if I went "by the book".


----------



## nepatsfan

We charge per push. $35 minimum. If you get pushed 3 times $105. Who would complain about paying 100-150 bucks to have 2 feet of snow plowed?


----------



## FordFisherman

I usually do everyone twice in a storm like that, and wait till they call about the road berm and mailbox. Then I can make it clear that a return trip will be X-dollars. Let em' try to shovel near the road and see how fast they call. Do it for them and they won't wanna pay.


----------



## FordFisherman

nepatsfan;1197890 said:


> We charge per push. $35 minimum. If you get pushed 3 times $105. Who would complain about paying 100-150 bucks to have 2 feet of snow plowed?


Depending on the size of your route, this storm hit so fast and hard that a third push couldn't be done; If you start at 3 inches and its snowing 2-4 inches an hour and your route takes you 6+ hours you will have 20+" down by the start of the second pass, 17"+ on the first driveways you plowed. At that point I decided just to wait till it stopped for the 2nd pass. It came down too fast to break it up to manageable amounts.


----------



## rjfetz1

First: I agree with charging twice as going back to do nit picky cleanup is not necessary and a waste of time and gas unless they call. You should not go back then ask what is a fair price for the third trip. Wait till they call.

Second: Everyone in this business busts their butts in these kinda storms.

Third: I call BS on $451 for one driveway? seriously? Who would pay $451 for one storm for one driveway? That's the case all i would do is 4 driveways, then heck get some rest or pay someone $30 per and stay home.

Call me stupid if you want but I don't get out and shovel in front of EVERY garage door. We discuss the snow plowing ahead of time and they are given the option If they pay me for shoveling I will do it. I will not do it as "included in the driveway price". Sorry, that's just me. Maybe if i had a helper or two i would reconsider. Nobody throws me something for free. Maybe a book of matches if i buy a cigar.

I did one commercial development plowed & salted and 31 resi's in the same storm twice and was home for dinner Wednesday night with no helper and did not have to go out again the next morning charging everyone for 2 pushes.


----------



## ALC-GregH

FordFisherman;1197914 said:


> I usually do everyone twice in a storm like that, and wait till they call about the road berm and mailbox. Then I can make it clear that a return trip will be X-dollars. Let em' try to shovel near the road and see how fast they call. Do it for them and they won't wanna pay.


I don't get this. Why not quote them a price to do everything they need done and then just do it? Why would you beat around the bush and not do a complete job and then sit and wait for them to call and ask why it wasn't done, only to hear you tell them it's going to cost more? I do everything when I'm at a customers home. I make out real good and they're all happy.

If you did lawn care would you cut a persons lawn and not trim and blow off everything? If the customer doesn't want everything cleaned up then I personally don't want them on my list. I'd rather not lower my quality of work because a customer wants it half azzed. I'd rather have the customers that prefer their place look clean and sharp, including snow removal.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Just so you know. I don't chase the storms, I usually wait until it's about over and take care of my route then. Last year during the big storm, I tried the "plow with the storm" deal and on my second round, every place was covered again like it was never touched. I cut through 5ft snow drifts on a bunch of driveways with my blower and knocked out the rest with my atv. Yeah, I'm small time and get out and do the work rather then sit in a truck and get lazy. The guys that refuse to get out of the truck and clear in front of the garage doors are a joke. You're getting paid to clear the snow off. Leaving it behind is doing it half azzed in my book. Again, I either do it all or I do nothing and would rather not work for them.


----------



## NBI Lawn

This is why I laugh when people say they would love a "30 inch" snow fall. You plow each place 4,5 maybe 6 times and you can only bill for 3 visits...if that. There is money to be made but is it worth it? More money in 2-3" snow falls payup, so I'm told Thumbs Up

There is no way all of your customers will pay for each visit being it was one snow event. They will probably pay for 2 and still not be happy about it.


----------



## rjfetz1

ALC-GregH;1198151 said:


> Yeah, I'm small time and get out and do the work rather then sit in a truck and get lazy. The guys that refuse to get out of the truck and clear in front of the garage doors are a joke. You're getting paid to clear the snow off. Leaving it behind is doing it half azzed in my book. Again, I either do it all or I do nothing and would rather not work for them.


I'm not lazy, nor a joke.....and i don't shovel ALL of mine. The ones i do not shovel for are young people in large homes who want to do some shoveling for themselves, just not the whole driveway, as this is discussed ahead of time. I would not leave an elder person with snow on their driveway or walk. Again, it comes down to what your being paid for.

So you saying you shovel every sidewalk too? even if your not hired to do so? heck if your out of the truck include the walks too.

Calling people a joke or lazy ....that's just not right. Think positive, not negative.


----------



## ford550

Our contracts are 0"to5", 5"-10" and anything over 10" is per inch. So that way if we get 36" there is no confusion on the subject. So for example (only):

0"-5" = $40
5.1"-10" = $50
>10" = $6.00 per inch

So on a 24" storm we would clear prob. 2x or 3x = $144.00
It should get more expensive as the snow gets deeper. 3x charge is very reasonable and like someone else said, who would't pay $125-$150 for a 24" storm, Thats a lot of f'in work (at least my customers do). That and it's in a written contract so there are no surprises.


----------



## nutella

rjfetz1;1197957 said:


> First: I agree with charging twice as going back to do nit picky cleanup is not necessary and a waste of time and gas unless they call. You should not go back then ask what is a fair price for the third trip. Wait till they call.
> 
> Second: Everyone in this business busts their butts in these kinda storms.
> 
> Third: I call BS on $451 for one driveway? seriously? Who would pay $451 for one storm for one driveway? That's the case all i would do is 4 driveways, then heck get some rest or pay someone $30 per and stay home.
> .


agree, 100%


----------



## ALC-GregH

rjfetz1;1198241 said:


> I'm not lazy, nor a joke.....and i don't shovel ALL of mine. The ones i do not shovel for are young people in large homes who want to do some shoveling for themselves, just not the whole driveway, as this is discussed ahead of time. I would not leave an elder person with snow on their driveway or walk. Again, it comes down to what your being paid for.
> 
> *So you saying you shovel every sidewalk too? even if your not hired to do so? heck if your out of the truck include the walks too.*
> 
> Calling people a joke or lazy ....that's just not right. Think positive, not negative.


That's right. If they have a public sidewalk I include it in the price. If they don't want the sidewalk done, I don't want the job. I'm sure you know that it's the homeowners responsibility to have the sidewalk cleared of snow so that it can be used if needed. Chances are they NEED to have it done regardless. Matter of fact, I've never had a potential customer say they didn't want it done.

To me, it's all about my time and expense. If I have those covered then I'm all good.


----------



## nepatsfan

FordFisherman;1197918 said:


> Depending on the size of your route, this storm hit so fast and hard that a third push couldn't be done; If you start at 3 inches and its snowing 2-4 inches an hour and your route takes you 6+ hours you will have 20+" down by the start of the second pass, 17"+ on the first driveways you plowed. At that point I decided just to wait till it stopped for the 2nd pass. It came down too fast to break it up to manageable amounts.


If that is the case than we would only charge for two. We charge per push. If two feet dropped in the driveway we would charge once. I do commercial by the inch and residential by the push. There are benefits to both ways.


----------



## bartelamia

I started at 5:15 on wed.. There was 7 inches of wet snow in my drive way , and I first had to clear a path to the Beast to warm her up for a full day of plowing. By 6:15 ,I was plowing my 1st Paying Job, but of course it was a Gravel drive , uneven , with rocks lining the Halfmoon drive . It tour the hell out of my truck , but I got my $40 and was on my way to the next Drive to be plowed of Snow. The next 2 Drives got cleared , and cash was collected . My next stop was bridge water , to pick up my nephew Sal to help navigate to the next drive to be plowed. Twelve miles out of Bridgewater ,on Rt. 106 and as I turn around to find a house that doesn't seem to be there, I hear the sound of a fan belt ripping around the fan blades . I shut off the Beast and discover one Fan belt to be junk and the other still on but not much better . I jump back and and She starts up surprisingly enough. I some how make it to the Parts store in Bridgewater center , with the truck overheating and antifreeze blowing out of the overflow hose. About an hour later and $45 dollars less in the glove box ,off we go to try and make up for the breakdown. It was a long day, made about $225 after expenses and free pro -bono job . and all friends and family are snow free ! I think I need to keep my area smaller from Hanson to Holbrook and no sleezy Brockton Jobs!Q I lear a little more with every plow job I do ! Can't wait till the next storm! I need to up the rate to keep the repairs and maintenance under control.Almost ever customer wants to low ball or just plain chisel you out of your hard earned money ! I will have to work on better clientele and make them all pay a fair rate.Next wed. might be a 2 to 8 inch storm. A Much more manageable area needs to be Contained , as to not stress me and the Beast ! ................................Trying to Make Money in Mass. and not take any **** from anyone !
5 minutes ago · LikeUnlike.


----------



## FordFisherman

Who let the troll in here? LOL. :laughing::laughing: Isn't this the Commercial Snow Removal forum? Take your toys and run along ALC.


----------



## FordFisherman

nepatsfan;1198567 said:


> If that is the case than we would only charge for two. We charge per push. If two feet dropped in the driveway we would charge once. I do commercial by the inch and residential by the push. There are benefits to both ways.


I understand. A storm like this one makes you question your pricing structure. For years the biggest storm we would typically get would be 8" max. Mostly 3-4-5 inch snows. A per push contract works out well for a snowfall like that. These big storms make me feel like I'm leaving money on the table, so to speak. I guess we'll have to wait to the end of the season to see if it all evens out.


----------



## Scottscape

bill them out 4x and if they gripe then adjust it and help them out some. Its a good way to go seasonal


----------



## FisherVMan

Well all of these theorys are great on paper but I can tell you this much about human nature. You can have all the schemes you have in the back of your head are great. But wait until you get a 2 foot snow fall; and start plowing 3-4 times, and then spring these theorys on a customer ............... If you dont already have it in writing, and better yet have already discussed "this" before the big one hits; And you are going to have upset customers! To be honest I have found that alot of people; really want you to plow by the storm, and if you get 6" thats fine, and if you get 12" they expect you to eat it???? I am sure they understand that it costs you more, to do it, but 50% of them <<DONT CARE>>. They want there driveway plowed every storm; for the *same price*!
Another thing that gets involved with all this; is the general economy in your area, that is going to have a huge part of what you can, and cant do. Alot of the guys on here that live in affluent areas of the country can spout off about this and that . But as some of you already know; if you live in an economic depressed area, and there are lots of "plows" in town you start any of this extra changing stuff, and the next time you go to plow that drive way; it will already be plowed ......................... garanteed..............
So as you read all this stuff about how "they do it" read between the lines, and look where they are from, and you will see that I guy just outside of DC; can charge about anything he wants to if they get 30" of snow ................... but do it once in Northern Maine; were the avg wages are $8-10 per hour, and they have to spend $2500-3000 annually to heat their homes; and no one has health insurance; and pull that stuff, with one of these guys, and the next time you drive by he will have borrowed an old 5hp snowblower; and wont even wave to you as you drive by???
Of course we should get paid correctly and for EVERY time you plow! As it isnt any cheaper to plow the 4th time, than it was the first time.
If you dont plow with the storms you will get into trouble abusing your equipment, so you going to have to on a big one. So what is the bottom line on all of this .................... well its this: If you take a stand and just up and say "If I dont get payed for it all; then I just wont be in this bussiness anymore, as there isnt any enought money in it; for me to waste my time" .................... thats a great statement; But I can let you in on a secret, around here where there is NO MONEY; that guy and that attitude would be outta bussiness; in a NY second ;period. And some young fella, with his uncles junk truck, that isnt even registered ,will pull right in behind you, and plow it for a "six pack" of warm Old Millwalkee................... go figure; So what you can do in Portland, Me you sure as hell cant pull in Hanesville, Me!


----------



## linckeil

i got 29 inches here in redding/newtown. i tried plowing with the storm, but with snowfall rates around 3inches an hour, it wasn't happening. i have 55 residentials. got to maybe half for a first pass then the storm ended. a typical snowfall (under 8 inches) takes me about 6-7 hours for the whole route. this time it all took me 25 hours. i do not shovel anything. i am billing at 2.25 or 2.5 times a typical snowfall. my driveways range anywhere from $30 - $150 for the typical storm. i think its fair. the customers all know this one was a doozie, but charging them 3 or 4 times normal is pushing it in my opinion. if your contract calls for it, then they signed up to it, but if not, then i think you're going to have lots of unhappy customers. i think its more important to retain them then to try to make a killing on one storm. if nothing else, a storm like this will make everyone rethink wishing for the monster storm. 4 seperate 7 inch snowfalls would be a lot easier on me and my equipment, and put a lot more money in my pocket then one 29 incher.


----------



## Maleko

rjfetz1;1197957 said:


> First: I agree with charging twice as going back to do nit picky cleanup is not necessary and a waste of time and gas unless they call. You should not go back then ask what is a fair price for the third trip. Wait till they call.
> 
> Second: Everyone in this business busts their butts in these kinda storms.
> 
> Third: I call BS on $451 for one driveway? seriously? Who would pay $451 for one storm for one driveway? That's the case all i would do is 4 driveways, then heck get some rest or pay someone $30 per and stay home.
> 
> Call me stupid if you want but I don't get out and shovel in front of EVERY garage door. We discuss the snow plowing ahead of time and they are given the option If they pay me for shoveling I will do it. I will not do it as "included in the driveway price". Sorry, that's just me. Maybe if i had a helper or two i would reconsider. Nobody throws me something for free. Maybe a book of matches if i buy a cigar.
> 
> I did one commercial development plowed & salted and 31 resi's in the same storm twice and was home for dinner Wednesday night with no helper and did not have to go out again the next morning charging everyone for 2 pushes.


I agree its rare to get a driveway at that price. But i do have 1 driveway i get $300.00 every 6 inches. Take it is about 1/4 mile long up a mountain with 4 switch backs. yes its not fun. But hey the owners know this. And this last 24 inch storm we got here i had to plow it 4 times. Yes that equals $1200.00 They didnt even think twice about paying me they were very grateful. When they live in a multi million dollar home, with a huge monthly up keep $300.00 to plow is nothing for some people. I also hve multiple drives that range from 100.00 to $150.00 they are out there..


----------



## Maleko

DFLS;1197868 said:


> I wonder if I charge enough for my commercials.
> 
> I have 2 lots. 2 commercial buildings each with 5 big garage doors and several regular doors (for people), the lot is a dogwood "L" shape around 2 sides of the building. The long side is 30' wide and 150' long and the back parking area is 75 X 75. There is a loading dock that has to be partly shoveled because the truck can't get into it. Does $80 for 6" and then add $14 per inch over 6 inches sound right?


Here is an example for one lot i do about the size of the one you described.

Parking Lot:
1.0 inch of snow to 2.9 inches:	$110.00
3.0 inches of snow to 4.9 inches:	$160.00
5.0 inches of snow to 6.9 inches:	$225.00
7.0 inches of snow to 8.9 inches:	$285.00

Snowfall over 9.0 inches will be billed at $35.00 per inch and the 7"- 8.9" rate.

If salting is needed it will be at a charge of $125.00 per application.

Partial plowing and salting to maintain roadways and parking lots, during prolonged snow and ice storms will be charged at a proportionate rate.
_____________________________________________________________


----------



## FisherVMan

I have a client that charged Barbra Streisand $15,000 dollars to park two "28' 5th wheel trailers that are converted into restrooms on her lawn" from Friday nite to Sunday afternoon; a few years ago!! So she could make sure all of her guests had a "potty" and wouldnt have to wait a second; if one of her 13 bathrooms was occupyed..................
How long do you think that would fly where folks still dip a pail of water from the well with a horse pail that aint plastic???? And a "three holer" is not a joke you hear on Tv comedy. Again what the guys can do in CT; and what you can do in rural American is probably two worlds apart ???

Here someone would plow a 30'X150 drive; with a 75X75 lot *ALL WINTER *with 7/9" of snow everytime for the $285 you get each time!! [junk truck; no insurance; and burning gas they got the nite before with a siphon hose?]

We plow a 600' drive with a 200X150' lot up at the house for $45................... it is common for it have two foot drifts in the middle of it and its uphill all the way to the house! The guy that plowed it ahead of me plowed it for $35...............
If we tryed to charge the $90 its worth to do it; he COULDNT PAY IT; so you wouldnt just loose the customer you might loose a friend...............


----------



## rjfetz1

Maleko;1198908 said:


> Here is an example for one lot i do about the size of the one you described.
> 
> Parking Lot:
> 1.0 inch of snow to 2.9 inches:	$110.00
> 3.0 inches of snow to 4.9 inches:	$160.00
> 5.0 inches of snow to 6.9 inches:	$225.00
> 7.0 inches of snow to 8.9 inches:	$285.00
> 
> _____________________________________________________________


WOW! are you serious...2.9, 4.9, 6.9 how do you measure .9? You see 3,5,7 they see 2.9, 4.9, 6.9

In 22 years of plowing i have never seen this method of measuring.


----------



## ALC-GregH

FordFisherman;1198858 said:


> Who let the troll in here? LOL. :laughing::laughing: Isn't this the Commercial Snow Removal forum? Take your toys and run along ALC.


No thanks. I'll stay right the F here thank you very much. You don't like it take a leap bud. My "toy" earns me an average of $130hr plowing driveways.


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1198932 said:


> WOW! are you serious...2.9, 4.9, 6.9 how do you measure .9? You see 3,5,7 they see 2.9, 4.9, 6.9
> 
> In 22 years of plowing i have never seen this method of measuring.


I do the same thing. I always used to do 1-3, 3-6, 6-12 but if you get three inches do they get charged for the 1-3 or 3-6. I had a customer question this. National weather service often times has 2.8 inches or something listed and that is what we go by for commercial lots. i understand that there are 12 inches in a foot but NWS does calulate it to tenths of an inch...don't ask me why.


----------



## nepatsfan

ALC-GregH;1198949 said:


> No thanks. I'll stay right the F here thank you very much. You don't like it take a leap bud. My "toy" earns me an average of $130hr plowing driveways.


I see a meeting by the flag pole in the future for you guys:angry:


----------



## rjfetz1

nepatsfan;1198954 said:


> I do the same thing. I always used to do 1-3, 3-6, 6-12 but if you get three inches do they get charged for the 1-3 or 3-6. I had a customer question this. National weather service often times has 2.8 inches or something listed and that is what we go by for commercial lots. i understand that there are 12 inches in a foot but NWS does calulate it to tenths of an inch...don't ask me why.


What the heck .....I plow 4 towns......this past storm for example one town 16.5 , another 22.5. So what do you do in between? measure each driveway?

never mind , we all have or methods that work for each of us.


----------



## edsmarlin2

new to the site, just trying to put some pics up

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?
attachmentid=90521&stc=1&d=1295187626http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90522&stc=1&d=1295187626http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90519&stc=1&d=1295187626http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90520&stc=1&d=1295187626


----------



## rjfetz1

ALC-GregH;1198521 said:


> That's right. If they have a public sidewalk I include it in the price. If they don't want the sidewalk done, I don't want the job.
> 
> To me, it's all about my time and expense. If I have those covered then I'm all good.


Public sidewalk, ohhh, i was referring to the walk leading to the front or side door. I never mentioned anything about public sidewalk... I won't take a job w/public sidewalk after 22 years let the young guys do the public walks. No amount of money is worth doing them to me. (within reason)


----------



## My bowtie

Sidewalk?? Whats a sidewalk?? Were lucky to have streetlights on the corners.

Anything over 12" is a double plow. We have been lucky though, all the storms around here have been lite fluffy snow.Easy to push, Unlike last yrs mid March storm which dropped 20" of wet snow.


----------



## Sp3cialized

ALC-GregH;1198949 said:


> No thanks. I'll stay right the F here thank you very much. You don't like it take a leap bud. My "toy" earns me an average of $130hr plowing driveways.


Still doesnt make you a commercial snow removal contractor.


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1198963 said:


> What the heck .....I plow 4 towns......this past storm for example one town 16.5 , another 22.5. So what do you do in between? measure each driveway?
> 
> never mind , we all have or methods that work for each of us.


READ THE POST...it is for commercial only. National weather service posts town by town. I click on the NWS website, http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/, go down to storm totals/info and I look at the town in which the particular PARKING LOT was in.....not driveway. As I posted earlier, we do driveways on a per push basis not per inch. So one town gets X amount of inches and another town gets more they are billed accordingly.....I never take out a ruler at all.


----------



## nepatsfan

Sp3cialized;1198999 said:


> Still doesnt make you a commercial snow removal contractor.


com·mer·cial   /kəˈmɜrʃəl/ Show Spelled
[kuh-mur-shuhl] Show IPA

-adjective 
1. of, pertaining to, or characteristic of commerce. 
2. engaged in commerce. 
3. prepared, done, or acting with sole or chief emphasis on salability, profit, or success: a commercial product; His attitude toward the theater is very commercial. 
4. able to yield or make a profit: We decided that the small oil well was not commercial. 
5. suitable or fit for a wide, popular market: Communications satellites are gradually finding a commercial use. 
6. suitable for or catering to business rather than private use: commercial kitchen design; commercial refrigeration. 
7. (of a vehicle or its use) 
a. engaged in transporting passengers or goods for profit. 
b. civilian and public, as distinguished from military or private. 
8. not entirely or chemically pure: commercial soda. 
9. catering esp. to traveling salespeople by offering reduced rates, space for exhibiting products, etc.: a commercial hotel. 
10. (in U.S. government grading of beef) graded between standard and utility. 
11. paid for by advertisers: commercial television. 
-noun 
12. Radio and Television . a paid advertisement or promotional announcement. 
13. (in U.S. government grading of beef) 
a. a low-quality grade of beef between standard and utility. 
b. a cut of beef of this grade. 
14. British Informal . a traveling salesperson.

What does it make him then?


----------



## ALC-GregH

Sp3cialized;1198999 said:


> Still doesnt make you a commercial snow removal contractor.


and you are because you have a pick up truck with a plow on it and you plow a 7-Eleven?


----------



## Sp3cialized

ALC-GregH;1199115 said:


> and you are because you have a pick up truck with a plow on it and you plow a 7-Eleven?


I plow a select few of my residential lawn customers as well as two family-owned commercial pieces of property.

I have insurance to cover my work, liability, etc.

I pay taxes.

My company name is lettered on the side of my truck.

Yes, I use a pickup truck, but I'd love to see you clean a 250x100 parking lot with your shovel and atvplow.

I'll take my heated, windprotected, snow protected cab any day of the week.


----------



## nepatsfan

Sp3cialized;1199151 said:


> I plow a select few of my residential lawn customers as well as two family-owned commercial pieces of property.
> 
> I have insurance to cover my work, liability, etc.
> 
> I pay taxes.
> 
> My company name is lettered on the side of my truck.
> 
> Yes, I use a pickup truck, but I'd love to see you clean a 250x100 parking lot with your shovel and atvplow.
> 
> I'll take my heated, windprotected, snow protected cab any day of the week.


Driving around plowing with 1 old truck vs. him with his 4 wheeler.....you are on the same level. The 4 wheeler is worth more than your truck


----------



## linckeil

Maleko;1198905 said:


> I agree its rare to get a driveway at that price. But i do have 1 driveway i get $300.00 every 6 inches. Take it is about 1/4 mile long up a mountain with 4 switch backs. yes its not fun. But hey the owners know this. And this last 24 inch storm we got here i had to plow it 4 times. Yes that equals $1200.00 They didnt even think twice about paying me they were very grateful. When they live in a multi million dollar home, with a huge monthly up keep $300.00 to plow is nothing for some people. I also hve multiple drives that range from 100.00 to $150.00 they are out there..


i gotta see this driveway. $1200 for a 2 foot storm? lets see a video driving from the road to the house.


----------



## Maleko

nepatsfan;1198954 said:


> I do the same thing. I always used to do 1-3, 3-6, 6-12 but if you get three inches do they get charged for the 1-3 or 3-6. I had a customer question this. National weather service often times has 2.8 inches or something listed and that is what we go by for commercial lots. i understand that there are 12 inches in a foot but NWS does calulate it to tenths of an inch...don't ask me why.


 BINGO... Thats the way its always been. Now if we get 3 inches. What do i charge.? Just like said above. If its 1-3 then 3-6 charge which price do i give them?

So if we get 3 inches.. Its charged for the 3 inch bracket not the 1-2.9" bracket.

If we get 2.5 inches it gets charged in the 1 - 2.9 " bracket. Does this make sense?

Yes i bill different prices for different towns if there are different storm totals.

The storm reports i get report them to the tenth of an inch too.


----------



## Maleko

linckeil;1199217 said:


> i gotta see this driveway. $1200 for a 2 foot storm? lets see a video driving from the road to the house.


 Ill try to take a video next storm, Its really not that bad to me. My friend who came with me to look at it said no way no how never would he touch it... thats why i can charge what i do. Nobody wants to do it. And the owners know that, The last guy before me charged $280.00 I didnt know that till i told them i would do it for $300.00. They replied with , thats what we though it was gonna be Thats about what we paid the last guy. He was a old retired guy who did it for fun. Doesnt want to do it anymore.. So ill try it for a bit. if it gets to hairy for me ill try to pass it on to the next fella...


----------



## linckeil

it sounds just like a driveway i do (minus the multimillion dollar home at the top). although i can't imagine it being any worse. i've plowed it for all 3 storms this season and haven't come close to $1200 total for just that drive. i'll try to get a video of mine too. just a drive up and down - not during a storm. no way i could snap a video while plowing it.


----------



## Maleko

linckeil;1199339 said:


> it sounds just like a driveway i do (minus the multimillion dollar home at the top). although i can't imagine it being any worse. i've plowed it for all 3 storms this season and haven't come close to $1200 total for just that drive. i'll try to get a video of mine too. just a drive up and down - not during a storm. no way i could snap a video while plowing it.


ya gonna be tough filming. since its a white knuckle plowing on the side of a cliff..:laughing:


----------



## terraventure

edsmarlin2;1198971 said:


> new to the site, just trying to put some pics up
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?
> attachmentid=90521&stc=1&d=1295187626http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90522&stc=1&d=1295187626http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90519&stc=1&d=1295187626http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90520&stc=1&d=1295187626


how are the tracks on the cat ctls in the snow. flat is probably ok but what about grades?


----------



## ALC-GregH

*I plow a select few of my residential lawn customers as well as two family-owned commercial pieces of property. *
I do snow removal on ALL my customers.

*I have insurance to cover my work, liability, etc.* 
ME TOO.
*I pay taxes.*
ME TOO.
*My company name is lettered on the side of my truck. *
I have custom magnetic signs made for my truck.
*Yes, I use a pickup truck, but I'd love to see you clean a 250x100 parking lot with your shovel and atvplow. *
I wouldn't have any problem doing so as long as the snow isn't too deep. I could handle a 12" snow fall and have cleared a Music shop with a parking lot close to that size only it had a couple feet of snow on it. Yep, I got stuck one time doing the lot. I think it took me 2hrs to complete. You'll love this. I didn't get paid any money for it, I bartered and got a Marshall half stack amp and Pevey speaker cabinet with two 12" custom speakers in it. I was offered 3 bills for the half stack but turned it down.
*I'll take my heated, windprotected, snow protected cab any day of the week.*
I'm 48 years old and have NO problem going out and taking care of business. Matter of fact, I like being out in it. Dress warm. Thumbs Up


----------



## rjfetz1

nepatsfan;1199013 said:


> READ THE POST...it is for commercial only. National weather service posts town by town. I click on the NWS website, http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/, go down to storm totals/info and I look at the town in which the particular PARKING LOT was in.....not driveway. As I posted earlier, we do driveways on a per push basis not per inch. So one town gets X amount of inches and another town gets more they are billed accordingly.....I never take out a ruler at all.


ok, ok,please don't yell at me, my bad , your right it says parkings lots...just wondering how it worked thats all.:waving: Besides we are nepatsfans


----------



## DFLS

Maleko;1198908 said:


> Here is an example for one lot i do about the size of the one you described.
> 
> Parking Lot:
> 1.0 inch of snow to 2.9 inches:	$110.00
> 3.0 inches of snow to 4.9 inches:	$160.00
> 5.0 inches of snow to 6.9 inches:	$225.00
> 7.0 inches of snow to 8.9 inches:	$285.00
> 
> Snowfall over 9.0 inches will be billed at $35.00 per inch and the 7"- 8.9" rate.
> 
> If salting is needed it will be at a charge of $125.00 per application.
> 
> Partial plowing and salting to maintain roadways and parking lots, during prolonged snow and ice storms will be charged at a proportionate rate.
> _____________________________________________________________


Wholly **** I knew I wasn't charging enough for those!!

It usually works out that I can do them at the end of my route, or open them up during the storm then go back last and finish. But they do take a while and now there is no more room pushing the snow the long way already this year. From now on the snow has to go to the short end of the lot which means much more back and forth. I will be adjusting my prices next year and using a contract for sure. If I lose them, I will not care because there are always more to replace them.


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1199625 said:


> ok, ok,please don't yell at me, my bad , your right it says parkings lots...just wondering how it worked thats all.:waving: Besides we are nepatsfans


Ok sorry.....what a brutal loss


----------



## cf1128

DFLS;1196514 said:


> Yeah this subject has probably been beaten to death but I couldn't find answers in search so here it goes.
> 
> We got 22 to 24 inches this last storm. I do 46 driveways and 2 lots. Every one of my customers had a push by 10 AM Wednesday morning and it was still snowing 1 to 2" per hour at that time. So they could get out of their driveways and get 20 feet up the road and get stuck. I managed to go back to everyone a second time by Midnight. Most roads were not even finished by that time. Next morning (Thursday) I went around again to clear the road snow from the driveway curtains, make mailboxes accessible, clear 2 hydrants, and make a few drives a little wider. That's 3 trips for every customer, about 26 hrs. in the truck for me and 20 hours for helpers shoveling.
> 
> Triple regular price is what I am thinking at this time, plus extras like hydrants and back decks.
> 
> Sound good to everyone??
> No, not to me. I do not disagree with the amount, I just wonder why you don't have pricing done before the season started? They should have already signed. There should be no surprises, in my opinion anyway. I am sure you have a great relationship with your clients, and there will not be any issues, however I think everyone should be able to do the math ahead of time so there are no surprises.
> Some videos from 12/27/10 storm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have video from 1/12/11 soon...


No, not to me. I do not disagree with the amount, I just wonder why you don't have pricing done before the season started? They should have already signed. There should be no surprises, in my opinion anyway. I am sure you have a great relationship with your clients, and there will not be any issues, however I think everyone should be able to do the math ahead of time so there are no surprises.


----------



## DFLS

ford550;1198458 said:


> Our contracts are 0"to5", 5"-10" and anything over 10" is per inch. So that way if we get 36" there is no confusion on the subject. So for example (only):
> 
> 0"-5" = $40
> 5.1"-10" = $50
> >10" = $6.00 per inch
> 
> So on a 24" storm we would clear prob. 2x or 3x = $144.00
> It should get more expensive as the snow gets deeper. 3x charge is very reasonable and like someone else said, who would't pay $125-$150 for a 24" storm, Thats a lot of f'in work (at least my customers do). That and it's in a written contract so there are no surprises.


So you agree also that 24" is worth more than triple your base price? Well with verbal agreements and no contract I have decided on roughly 2.5 X my base price for most, a little more if the third trip was really involved or there was a Lexus in the circle to work around, a little less if they were at the end of the route or are expecting 1960 pricing. (seniors)

Remember, these customers need to be out early, do NOT have a snow shovel, they want the front walk done nice and wide, the garage door areas clean, and need to get their mail without getting out of their car or getting snow on their shoes. They all came to me without advertising through referrals because they could not find a dependable service. They thank me for being on time. I have a 2006 Ford F350 with a Fisher V plow that sits ready in my driveway as a backup truck.

I like your system and may start using a modified version. And contracts too so everyone is absolutely clear. We had a 21 inch back in 2/12/2006 BUT at that time I charged everyone the base price plus a flat $6 per inch for every inch over 6". All done verbally, and it has always worked out. At that time I realized that the $6 per inch was not really enough for the larger drives. So I started using the base price up to 6" + a larger "X" amount per inch for every inch over 6" since then. All done verbally, and it has always worked out. But we haven't had an official 24" storm either.

Does anyone else have larger, more involved driveways besides me?

The base price of $40 and the per inch price of $6 works for the typical two car garage 30' or 40' long straight drive, maybe with a turnaround. But what if the driveway is 600' long, has a circle and then a 3 car garage with a basketball court size parking area that has a wall on each long side so that all the snow in that area has to go to the end opposite the garage? Plus shoveling the 20' long 3' wide front walk and two or three 5' wide steps to the front door and clearing in front of each garage door? You can see one of that kind of driveway here, it starts @ :45 seconds into the video:




I think the larger more involved drives need a higher base price and a higher per inch rate as well, based on total workload.I have several drives that take 3 - 4 times (or longer) than the amount of time it takes to do a simple 20' wide and 40' long driveway.

With a base price for a large drive of $100 up to 6 inches , would a per inch charge starting at 7" of $15 per inch be fair?

The base price of a $100 drive is 2 1/2 times higher than a $40 drive, and the bigger drive takes at least 2 1/2 times the amount of time, so the per inch charge should be $6 X 2 1/2 also which equals $15 per inch. Are there not some commercial accounts with a per inch charge of $1000 or more?

Storms with 7" and up usually involve 2 pushes. Over 18" would be safe to bet on 3 pushes.

On the last storm, 24" total, I was finishing my second push with shoveling walks as some other contractors were just getting to the neighbor's house for the first time. Do those people notice that I had already been across the street twice? Yes they do. That is how I get more customers. And there is no escaping the sound of a straight piped tuned Cummins. They know when I am in the area. I even saw some drives being plowed the next morning also.

2-6" - base price = $100
7" - 7 X $15 = $105 
9" - 9 X $15 = $135
12" - 12 X $15 = $180
18" - 18 X $15 = $270
24" - 24 X $15 = $360

For the regular $40 driveway,

2-6" - base price = $40
7" - 7 X $6 = $42 
9" - 9 X $6 = $54
12" - 12 X $6 = $72
18" - 18 X $6 = $108
24" - 24 X $6 = $144

Notice how the prices in the two above examples rise proportionally. Is this not fair?

For those in-between size drives that have a base price ranging from $50 to $90 the per inch charge will adjust so that the total price doubles at about 14" and triples at about 20".

Everyone will have a set per inch number based on how big the drive is and how much shoveling there is. And yes I know they will sign a contract spelling it out. As long as I provide dependable service they will compensate me. More than 1/2 have been customers for over 10 years.

YES there are many areas in the country where these prices will be laughed at. I have been to Quebec where they do the whole season for $200 and get 6 feet of snow. But these people are paying $15000 to $30000+ property taxes and have the lifestyle to pay for dependable service.


----------



## DFLS

rjfetz1;1197957 said:


> First: I agree with charging twice as going back to do nit picky cleanup is not necessary and a waste of time and gas unless they call. You should not go back then ask what is a fair price for the third trip. Wait till they call.
> 
> Second: Everyone in this business busts their butts in these kinda storms.
> 
> Third: I call BS on $451 for one driveway? seriously? Who would pay $451 for one storm for one driveway? That's the case all i would do is 4 driveways, then heck get some rest or pay someone $30 per and stay home.
> 
> Call me stupid if you want but I don't get out and shovel in front of EVERY garage door. We discuss the snow plowing ahead of time and they are given the option If they pay me for shoveling I will do it. I will not do it as "included in the driveway price". Sorry, that's just me. Maybe if i had a helper or two i would reconsider. Nobody throws me something for free. Maybe a book of matches if i buy a cigar.
> 
> I did one commercial development plowed & salted and 31 resi's in the same storm twice and was home for dinner Wednesday night with no helper and did not have to go out again the next morning charging everyone for 2 pushes.


First: Sorry to not say so in original post but from experience I know they want the nit picky cleanup done

Second: Usually those who own the business bust harder

Third: I was seeking opinions but have decided to just go 2 1/2 X normal rate

Only 2 of mine don't want shoveling.


----------



## DFLS

rjfetz1;1197957 said:


> I did one commercial development plowed & salted and 31 resi's in the same storm twice and was home for dinner Wednesday night with no helper and did not have to go out again the next morning charging everyone for 2 pushes.


The area you plow had about half the amount that I plowed, officially. (bottom of this list)

..HARTFORD COUNTY...
MANCHESTER 27.0 554 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
GLASTONBURY 25.5 540 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
NEW BRITAIN 24.3 545 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
ELLINGTON 24.0 236 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
SIMSBURY 24.0 123 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
WINDSOR LOCKS 24.0 936 PM 1/12 BRADLEY AIRPORT
BRISTOL 23.0 1120 AM 1/12 SPOTTER
SOUTH WINDSOR 22.1 420 PM 1/12 NWS EMPLOYEE
WEST HARTFORD 22.0 244 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
WETHERSFIELD 22.0 240 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
VERNON 21.6 1149 AM 1/12 HAM RADIO
SUFFIELD 21.0 551 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
BURLINGTON 21.0 138 PM 1/12
ENFIELD 21.0 1148 AM 1/12 HAM RADIO
FARMINGTON 20.3 100 PM 1/12
EAST HARTFORD 20.0 1158 AM 1/12 HAM RADIO
BERLIN 18.0 159 PM 1/12
EAST GRANBY 18.0 100 PM 1/12
GRANBY 17.5 1150 AM 1/12 HAM RADIO
SOUTHINGTON 17.0 1252 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
UNIONVILLE 16.2 139 PM 1/12
GRANBY (2MI SW) 16.0 1245 PM 1/12 NWS EMPLOYEE
NORTH GRANBY 14.8 730 PM 1/12
AVON 14.0 100 PM 1/12


----------



## DFLS

cf1128;1200017 said:


> No, not to me. I do not disagree with the amount, I just wonder why you don't have pricing done before the season started? They should have already signed. There should be no surprises, in my opinion anyway. I am sure you have a great relationship with your clients, and there will not be any issues, however I think everyone should be able to do the math ahead of time so there are no surprises.


They all know the system and have been doing the math for years but we haven't had this size storm yet either.

They even know that I charge extra for sleet or very heavy wet snow.

Once in a while I will discount the rate for some customers for an easy 2 inches also.


----------



## rjfetz1

DFLS;1200064 said:


> The area you plow had about half the amount that I plowed, officially. (bottom of this list)
> 
> ..HARTFORD COUNTY...
> MANCHESTER 27.0 554 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> GLASTONBURY 25.5 540 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> NEW BRITAIN 24.3 545 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> ELLINGTON 24.0 236 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> SIMSBURY 24.0 123 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> WINDSOR LOCKS 24.0 936 PM 1/12 BRADLEY AIRPORT
> BRISTOL 23.0 1120 AM 1/12 SPOTTER
> SOUTH WINDSOR 22.1 420 PM 1/12 NWS EMPLOYEE
> WEST HARTFORD 22.0 244 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> WETHERSFIELD 22.0 240 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> VERNON 21.6 1149 AM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> SUFFIELD 21.0 551 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> BURLINGTON 21.0 138 PM 1/12
> ENFIELD 21.0 1148 AM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> FARMINGTON 20.3 100 PM 1/12
> EAST HARTFORD 20.0 1158 AM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> BERLIN 18.0 159 PM 1/12
> EAST GRANBY 18.0 100 PM 1/12
> GRANBY 17.5 1150 AM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> SOUTHINGTON 17.0 1252 PM 1/12 HAM RADIO
> UNIONVILLE 16.2 139 PM 1/12
> GRANBY (2MI SW) 16.0 1245 PM 1/12 NWS EMPLOYEE
> NORTH GRANBY 14.8 730 PM 1/12
> AVON 14.0 100 PM 1/12


What does this all matter? Besides these amounts are measured by ham radio operators.

I plow Avon - 14", Simsbury -24", Canton ?, West Granby 18"

Where do you plow twice as much?

Should not be an issue.


----------



## odd1or2even

I was in the same situation last year with massive snow storms. With about 20" outside Philadelphia, some customers I got to once, some I got to two times. I mainly charged 2.5 my base rate. I had less then a handful of people complain.

I just have a word of mouth contract with my customers that it's X dollars which covers you for a snow storm up to 6" to 8" of snow. Anything above and beyond that I'm going to charge accordingly because it's all going to depend on the conditions and amount of time spent on doing the work. I Had 100 driveways last year and cut it down to 65 but dove two feet into commercial work. The commercial work pays the bills MUCH easier then 100 upset customers nagging on when I'm going to get there because they need to get out. 

"If you HAVE to get out... start shoveling. When you spend 30 mins and get about 5 feet, you won't complain about a price of $100 to plow a 100 foot driveway"

Best of luck but I would think 2.5 times would be fair.


----------

